#  Vorstellungen >   Wie werde ich gesund,bzw.finde raus was ich habe? >

## Claudiadorothea

Hallo, ich heisse Claudia, bin 40 Jahre,und im Moment total verzweifelt...Ich hatte schon läger Magendarm Probleme...Mir ist vor 2 Jahre an einer Kaiserschnittnarbe im daruntr liegenden Dünndarm ...nenne es mal eine Verdickung geplatzt....Ich verlor Blut.Es wurde einen Damspiegelung gemacht, die nur zeigte das dort einen veränderte Schleimhaut sei.Nach der Darmspiegelung wurden meine Darmbeschweren jedoch schlimmer....Die medizinischen Massnhmen waren Antibiotika...Wurde erneut schlimmer...Folgte eine Lungenentzündung.Vor 2 Monaten liess ich eine Stuhluntersuchung machen.Festgestellt wurde erhöhten Candida spec.Ich nahm fast 2 Wochen Adiclair,das ich nicht vertrug...wurde zusehent schwächer...Seit dem hnge ich voll daneben...Mein ganzer Körper reagiert mit Schmerzen...Vr allem Magen-Darm,eit 3 Wochen die Nasennebenhöhlen,seit dem 8.Dez.Periodenblutung, mal stärker mal schwächer....Aber vor allemdie Angst die sich breit macht....Vielleicht weiss hier einen Rat...Seit Langem ist auch viel Erlebtes aus meiner vergangenheit präsent.....Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar....

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Claudia 
Herzlich Willkommen hier auf Patientenfragen.net 
Bei was für einem Arzt warst du denn, um deine Beschwerden abklären zu lassen? 
Sind deine Symptome bzgl. deines Darms "nur" die Schmerzen, oder hast du noch andere Probleme? 
Was meinst du denn mit dem Satz "Seit Langem ist auch viel Erlebtes aus meiner vergangenheit präsent"? 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Claudiadorothea

Ja habe halt eine nicht sehr schöne und leichte Kindheit...und diese ist wieder präsent....Ärzte habe ich die durch die die Symtome zeigen.....Aber da ich wohl das Ende des Jahres erwischt habe und das Budget erschöpft war werden gar nicht viele Untersuchungen gemacht....Morgen starte ich einen neuen Versuch...Habe hier bzw.auch in einem anderen Forum gute Vorschläge gehört...mal sehen was ich draus machen kann....

----------

